# Barely Used 2009 Kingston Suffolk 2-Horse BP



## AllisonTL (Aug 18, 2009)

*Barely Used* 2009 Kingston Suffolk 2-Horse straight load; BP; spring loaded Ramp; matted; aluminum; electric brakes; *WB Size*! 7'5" interior height. Interior dome light. Two escape doors. Padding on walls, stall divider and breast bars. 8500 NEW! asking only *$7600 and negotiable!* Ocala FL 
352-598-0909


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Any pictures? (=


----------



## AllisonTL (Aug 18, 2009)

SunnysMum said:


> Any pictures? (=


It is in like-new condition! only been to a few shows.


----------

